# Cannon Rebel Xsi



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

For those of you who have this camera do you have the lens it came with??? I was thinking that since circuit city is going out of business i would try and snag the next higher end lens for a good deal! But I am not sure if I really need it especially since I really havent had a chance to use my camera...(I left it back home because I have yet to buy a case for it!)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

if you just got the basic lens (20-55mm or something like that) you'll need another lens. I have a 20-200 mm lens that I use the most although I like my 70mm-300mm one also, but sometimes i have to back up to take the picture, which is why I usually have my 20-200 lens on my camera. 

You'll love your Rebel! It really takes the most awesome pics.


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

either of those lenses would be great to have. if you chose the 70-300mm try to get one with image stabalization. stacy is right with that lens you need to stand back further. I also have a 17-45mm that I just love. I have to be closer but there is little if no noise in my pictures and never require me to crop. good luck and have fun. you have a great camera


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend Amazon.com for all purchases!!!!!

I got this for my XTi last year and LOVE IT!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006I53S


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't have my camera with me today (darn) I usually bring it to work with me :smmadder: 

But i mostly use the lens that came with it. I did buy a telephoto lens that is like 75 - 300mm - but that's mostly for taking pictures of things further away (hummmm....  ...like dog shows). But I'm always taking pictures of my dogs and the normal lens seems to be best for that.

Now I'd like to get a macro lens to get really good close up pics.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I have the lens that came with it and for Christmas I got the 75-300 mm with the stablizer. You do have to be farther away, but what I noticed the most about it is that the image is a thousand times clearer than the pics I take with the one that came with the camera.

Linda


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 22 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711305


> if you just got the basic lens (20-55mm or something like that) you'll need another lens. I have a 20-200 mm lens that I use the most although I like my 70mm-300mm one also, but sometimes i have to back up to take the picture, which is why I usually have my 20-200 lens on my camera.
> 
> You'll love your Rebel! It really takes the most awesome pics.[/B]



So maybe I would only need the 20-200 MM lens ??? 

I thought all lens' came with imige stablizer??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 22 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711515


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 22 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711305





> if you just got the basic lens (20-55mm or something like that) you'll need another lens. I have a 20-200 mm lens that I use the most although I like my 70mm-300mm one also, but sometimes i have to back up to take the picture, which is why I usually have my 20-200 lens on my camera.
> 
> You'll love your Rebel! It really takes the most awesome pics.[/B]



So maybe I would only need the 20-200 MM lens ??? 

I thought all lens' came with imige stablizer??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe that's a 'newer' thing? I've had my camera for five years so I dont' think the lens I have comes with image stabilizer but it still takes a darn good pic. This is the one like I have
http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-AF-18-200mm-A...282&sr=1-42
Although I really did pay the $499 when I got it, LOL. You could try finding a used one ebay though. You don't need to buy a canon lens, they are interchangable, as long as it says SLR and it should say what camera it works with. Both my lens are Tamron (I have a hard time spending as much for a lens as I did my camera)


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

No they don't. Canon has several different types and qualities. Also if you are shooting inside you might be happier with a lens that is not a 58mm but something that is 72mm or 77mm. Those allow more light into the camera. The 58mm is great for outside sunny days. Now that said I have a Canon 40D and I use some of the same lenses mentioned here. I use the Manual setting and use the flash as little as possible even indoors. Have fun deciding what you are going to get


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (pdbailly @ Jan 22 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711517


> No they don't. Canon has several different types and qualities. Also if you are shooting inside you might be happier with a lens that is not a 58mm but something that is 72mm or 77mm. Those allow more light into the camera. The 58mm is great for outside sunny days. Now that said I have a Canon 40D and I use some of the same lenses mentioned here. I use the Manual setting and use the flash as little as possible even indoors. Have fun deciding what you are going to get[/B]



:brownbag: Ok, that really just confused me! :brownbag: I really know nothing about camera's and lens'

That is good to know that it doesnt have to be a cannon lens! I was looking at the prices for them and WOW they are about as much as I paid for my camera!!! Maybe I will look into gettign a refurbished one from Cannon or another brand...

If you dont use the cannon lens, which other brands are good??


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I take a lot of pics inside...probably more than outside....but I do love the pics I have taken outside with the lens it came with (I think its only a 18-55 MM)


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 22 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711519


> QUOTE (pdbailly @ Jan 22 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711517





> No they don't. Canon has several different types and qualities. Also if you are shooting inside you might be happier with a lens that is not a 58mm but something that is 72mm or 77mm. Those allow more light into the camera. The 58mm is great for outside sunny days. Now that said I have a Canon 40D and I use some of the same lenses mentioned here. I use the Manual setting and use the flash as little as possible even indoors. Have fun deciding what you are going to get[/B]



:brownbag: Ok, that really just confused me! :brownbag: I really know nothing about camera's and lens'

That is good to know that it doesnt have to be a cannon lens! I was looking at the prices for them and WOW they are about as much as I paid for my camera!!! Maybe I will look into gettign a refurbished one from Cannon or another brand...

If you dont use the cannon lens, which other brands are good??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Krystal I didn't mean to confuse you sorry about that. What I mean by the 58mm, 72mm and 77mm is the lens opening. The larger then lens opening the more light is allowed in for the shot. You will be able to take better pictures with less flash inside with more light coming into the camera. Not the distance the lense will shoot. If you have just started you likely use the automatice setting. That's fine to do. But once you begin to play with the settings you will see the difference in the shots. I like and use my 70-300mm IS lens both inside and out. I also really like my 17-40 2.8. You may get along just fine with the kit lens that came with your camera. If you ever get on any photograpy forums they will talk alot about spending the money on the glass (lenses) rather than the camera body. So yes lenses are costly. I think you have been given some suggestions about at least one other brand that will work on Canon. Those are generally less money. Are there any camera stores there. Sometimes they will have used things that people want to sell. The reason you may want to bump your Shutter speed inside would be for sports or action pictures. If you want to do that you will then want to use either TV setting or manual. You can then do that w/o the reflection that sometimes happens when a flash is used. Again sorry for confusing you


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (pdbailly @ Jan 22 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711577


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 22 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711519





> QUOTE (pdbailly @ Jan 22 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711517





> No they don't. Canon has several different types and qualities. Also if you are shooting inside you might be happier with a lens that is not a 58mm but something that is 72mm or 77mm. Those allow more light into the camera. The 58mm is great for outside sunny days. Now that said I have a Canon 40D and I use some of the same lenses mentioned here. I use the Manual setting and use the flash as little as possible even indoors. Have fun deciding what you are going to get[/B]



:brownbag: Ok, that really just confused me! :brownbag: I really know nothing about camera's and lens'

That is good to know that it doesnt have to be a cannon lens! I was looking at the prices for them and WOW they are about as much as I paid for my camera!!! Maybe I will look into gettign a refurbished one from Cannon or another brand...

If you dont use the cannon lens, which other brands are good??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Krystal I didn't mean to confuse you sorry about that. What I mean by the 58mm, 72mm and 77mm is the lens opening. The larger then lens opening the more light is allowed in for the shot. You will be able to take better pictures with less flash inside with more light coming into the camera. Not the distance the lense will shoot. If you have just started you likely use the automatice setting. That's fine to do. But once you begin to play with the settings you will see the difference in the shots. I like and use my 70-300mm IS lens both inside and out. I also really like my 17-40 2.8. You may get along just fine with the kit lens that came with your camera. If you ever get on any photograpy forums they will talk alot about spending the money on the glass (lenses) rather than the camera body. So yes lenses are costly. I think you have been given some suggestions about at least one other brand that will work on Canon. Those are generally less money. Are there any camera stores there. Sometimes they will have used things that people want to sell. The reason you may want to bump your Shutter speed inside would be for sports or action pictures. If you want to do that you will then want to use either TV setting or manual. You can then do that w/o the reflection that sometimes happens when a flash is used. Again sorry for confusing you
[/B][/QUOTE]


so my camera lens is 18-55mm and that refers to the lens opening, NOT the distance of what the camera can shoot?


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 22 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711601


> QUOTE (pdbailly @ Jan 22 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711577





> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 22 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711519





> QUOTE (pdbailly @ Jan 22 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711517





> No they don't. Canon has several different types and qualities. Also if you are shooting inside you might be happier with a lens that is not a 58mm but something that is 72mm or 77mm. Those allow more light into the camera. The 58mm is great for outside sunny days. Now that said I have a Canon 40D and I use some of the same lenses mentioned here. I use the Manual setting and use the flash as little as possible even indoors. Have fun deciding what you are going to get[/B]



:brownbag: Ok, that really just confused me! :brownbag: I really know nothing about camera's and lens'

That is good to know that it doesnt have to be a cannon lens! I was looking at the prices for them and WOW they are about as much as I paid for my camera!!! Maybe I will look into gettign a refurbished one from Cannon or another brand...

If you dont use the cannon lens, which other brands are good??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Krystal I didn't mean to confuse you sorry about that. What I mean by the 58mm, 72mm and 77mm is the lens opening. The larger then lens opening the more light is allowed in for the shot. You will be able to take better pictures with less flash inside with more light coming into the camera. Not the distance the lense will shoot. If you have just started you likely use the automatice setting. That's fine to do. But once you begin to play with the settings you will see the difference in the shots. I like and use my 70-300mm IS lens both inside and out. I also really like my 17-40 2.8. You may get along just fine with the kit lens that came with your camera. If you ever get on any photograpy forums they will talk alot about spending the money on the glass (lenses) rather than the camera body. So yes lenses are costly. I think you have been given some suggestions about at least one other brand that will work on Canon. Those are generally less money. Are there any camera stores there. Sometimes they will have used things that people want to sell. The reason you may want to bump your Shutter speed inside would be for sports or action pictures. If you want to do that you will then want to use either TV setting or manual. You can then do that w/o the reflection that sometimes happens when a flash is used. Again sorry for confusing you
[/B][/QUOTE]


so my camera lens is 18-55mm and that refers to the lens opening, NOT the distance of what the camera can shoot?
[/B][/QUOTE]
No the distance for your lens is 18-55mm. I'm not sure what the opening of that lens is. It should tell you that somewhere near where you would put a filter on the end of the lens


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

So when I go to buy a lens, how would I know what the lens opening is? Will it say? :brownbag:


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

When I get home tonight I will look at some of mine and then I will give you some specific numbers to look for.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

another question :brownbag: 

Thanks for all the help!!!

So I was looking at this lens

and it says its good for sports photography.....and it isnt an IS.....

what exactly is the image stablizer for?? is there a big difference in not having it?


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, my another subject. An IS lens or not IS lens. It will be more noticable when you are shooting hand held and the further away you are. My 24-70 has IS my 17-40 does not. It would be more noticeable on a lens like the 70-300. When I am shooting as a distance I always try to use my tripod. What are you wanting to take pictures of the most???? I am awful at pictures of the dogs. Whenever I get my camera out they hide. They hate the flash. I take pictures of jumps and things when we are snowmobiling. I prefer to use my 17-40mm 2.8 lens. I get as close as I can and make sure those doing the jumps know where I am so that they don't come over the top and land on me. My pictures are more focused and the color is better. I checked a few of my lenses and to see what the diameter of the opening is look into the lens from the end you don't put on the camera. Mine tell me in that circle or just on the outside of that circle. It should tell you what that is. Ya know something either way you have a great camera and you will only inhance it with some different lenses and playing with the settings. :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (JackStraw @ Jan 22 2009, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711385


> I HIGHLY recommend Amazon.com for all purchases!!!!!
> 
> I got this for my XTi last year and LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi - awhile ago on here, it was discovered that Amazon sells books on dogfighting, so I would *never ever* use them. Their excuse is First Amendment, but they don't sell pornography, so clearly they CHOSE to sell the dogfighting books. Just do a search, it's true.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Krystal when the Circuit City near us closed they really didn't have any good deals. Be sure and know the prices and don't get dooped with "going out of business" fake sales.


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

Pat is correct about that. These companies hire professional liquidators to sell off inventory. And they are pros at making you think you are getting a deal. If you want there is B&H Photo bhphotovideo.com. They are reputable on line sellers. Also Adorama is another place that you should be able to shop at safely


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

any other pros or cons of the canon EOS Rebel XSi specifically? I have one sitting in my shopping cart at dell.com trying to talk myself into it :biggrin: most everything i have read online is positive so far

dell has the lowest price i can find including the 18-55 IS lens


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 25 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734097


> any other pros or cons of the canon EOS Rebel XSi specifically? I have one sitting in my shopping cart at dell.com trying to talk myself into it :biggrin: most everything i have read online is positive so far
> 
> dell has the lowest price i can find including the 18-55 IS lens[/B]



Joe, did you put in google search: Canon EOS Rebel XSI at a discount

You may find it cheaper.............


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 25 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734103


> Joe, did you put in google search: Canon EOS Rebel XSI at a discount
> 
> You may find it cheaper.............[/B]


yep, used google, pricegrabber, called local camera shops, 630.00 at dell is as cheap as I can find it for a canon authorized / reputable store without going out on a limb and taking a chance with my money


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 25 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734106


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 25 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734103





> Joe, did you put in google search: Canon EOS Rebel XSI at a discount
> 
> You may find it cheaper.............[/B]


yep, used google, pricegrabber, called local camera shops, 630.00 at dell is as cheap as I can find it for a canon authorized / reputable store without going out on a limb and taking a chance with my money
[/B][/QUOTE]
Is Dell an authorized reseller for Canon? I don't know I normally get my photo equipment from B&H Camera. If they are a reseller that sounds like a great price for an outstanding camera.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (pdbailly @ Feb 25 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734174


> Is Dell an authorized reseller for Canon? I don't know I normally get my photo equipment from B&H Camera. If they are a reseller that sounds like a great price for an outstanding camera.[/B]


yep, i checked first, dell is authorized dealer, B&H doesnt charge tax like dell does but dell was still 40.00 cheaper after adding 2 day air


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 25 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734214


> QUOTE (pdbailly @ Feb 25 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734174





> Is Dell an authorized reseller for Canon? I don't know I normally get my photo equipment from B&H Camera. If they are a reseller that sounds like a great price for an outstanding camera.[/B]


yep, i checked first, dell is authorized dealer, B&H doesnt charge tax like dell does but dell was still 40.00 cheaper after adding 2 day air
[/B][/QUOTE]

Go for it then. I would have never thought. Dell is sometimes lots higher on those add on items. I started out with the first Rebel. They have come so far since that camera and that was top of the line at the time. Have fun. There is a great Canon photography forum if you are interested. Not nearly as friendly or kind as this one. They are sort of snobby on it. But there is lots of information on it.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (pdbailly @ Feb 25 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734217


> Go for it then. I would have never thought. Dell is sometimes lots higher on those add on items. I started out with the first Rebel. They have come so far since that camera and that was top of the line at the time. Have fun. There is a great Canon photography forum if you are interested. Not nearly as friendly or kind as this one. They are sort of snobby on it. But there is lots of information on it.[/B]


i have the rebelG 35mm with a couple lenses & filters, i'm thinking of selling it, i've used it once/twice in the last few years, but its a great camera, i just love pictures from film, however with the advent of snapfish & shutterfly, etc etc its easier to share with family and print out what you like

what forum is it? i mainly only visit http://www.dpreview.com/ for camera info


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 25 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734227


> QUOTE (pdbailly @ Feb 25 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734217





> Go for it then. I would have never thought. Dell is sometimes lots higher on those add on items. I started out with the first Rebel. They have come so far since that camera and that was top of the line at the time. Have fun. There is a great Canon photography forum if you are interested. Not nearly as friendly or kind as this one. They are sort of snobby on it. But there is lots of information on it.[/B]


i have the rebelG 35mm with a couple lenses & filters, i'm thinking of selling it, i've used it once/twice in the last few years, but its a great camera, i just love pictures from film, however with the advent of snapfish & shutterfly, etc etc its easier to share with family and print out what you like

what forum is it? i mainly only visit http://www.dpreview.com/ for camera info
[/B][/QUOTE]

photography-on-the-net./forum/ canon digital photography forums.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Krystal, I love the lense I have now. It's a Tamron 28-300. I'm sure Tamron isn't as good as Canon, but it is cheaper & they do have a 6 yr warranty. Shhhhh, don't tell hubby, but my Tamron 200-500mm is set to be delivered tomorrow. OMG!!! I can not wait to try it out! I'm going Eagle hunting Saturday!!!


----------

